

Testing Chromium: ThreadSanitizer v2, a next-gen data race detector - arnauddri
http://blog.chromium.org/2014/04/testing-chromium-threadsanitizer-v2.html?m=1

======
twoodfin
Any chance this works against multiprocess shared memory code, or only a
single multithreaded process?

